

Alfred App - tortilla
http://www.alfredapp.com/

======
kylec
This app's icon and feature set bear an uncanny resemblance to Sherlock

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sherlock_(software)>

~~~
davidedicillo
I'm pretty sure that was exactly what they were trying to do...

------
redmage
Not bad at all, but I still find Google Quick Search Box[1] more complete.
Navigating the filesystem directly is what I miss the most in Alfred.

EDIT: It also doesn't seem to have a built-in calculator. :(

[1] <http://code.google.com/p/qsb-mac/>

~~~
cscotta
It's a brand new app with 1 - 1.5 developers; give them a chance ;-)

The design is great. It's a bummer that Quicksilver development has ceased.
Google QSB is cool, but it's also nice to see a free/ISV competitor pop up
with a genuinely capable product.

~~~
redmage
I didn't mean to be too evil in my comment. I actually like the design and how
fast it feels (not that QSB is slow). :)

I'll keep tuned for updates. It does seems promising, although it isn't yet
complete enough for me (or for people who tend to use Quicksilver as more than
just an application launcher).

EDIT: I just noticed Alfred uses very little memory (12.5MB after launching an
app). <http://grab.by/2V19>

~~~
spooneybarger
I remember the days when the entire BeOS operating system could run in 4 megs
of ram. An application launcher running in 12.5 megs will never count as 'very
little memory' to me.

~~~
redmage
I used to use dmenu in Linux, which used just a few kilobytes of memory,
wasn't running all the time in the background and was fast...

My point was how little memory Alfred uses when compared the Quicksilver or
Google QSB (the latter currently taking up 39MB at the moment).

[I just noticed this reply was an example of this: <http://xkcd.com/386/>]

~~~
spooneybarger
I didn't say you were wrong. I said that 12.5 megs will never count as 'very
little memory' to me.

It is a matter of perspective, not correctness.

------
bruceboughton
Bit of a tangent: awful usability on the screenshots on the homepage. It's
really hard to get to the middle two since mousing over the outer pictures
cause them to inflate over the top.

I currently use LaunchBar on the Mac (excellent) and Launchy on the PC (good
but not brilliant). LaunchBar fits my needs perfectly so I can't see any
reason to move away from it (kind of like how I wouldn't buy any other MP3
player apart from an iPod).

~~~
halostatue
I'm in the same position with Butler; I'm not sure what Alfred offers over
LaunchBar or Butler.

------
chris24
I've been using this as a Quicksilver replacement for a few days now. I love
its simplicity, and how it always seems to stay up-to-date with every app I
have installed, whereas Quicksilver would only scan every few minutes for new
applications.

------
minalecs
I mainly use spotlight, .. other than web searches are there any other main
differences.

------
tialys
This looks like something I could finally move to from Quicksilver. I love
quicksilver, but to be honest, it's simply too complex for me to feel good
about. That, and the fact that it's mostly dead have me itching to switch to
something.

Wondering why this isn't open source thought. The FAQ doesn't really say, but
it does indicate they don't plan on selling it at any point.

~~~
qjz
I bought a new Macbook with Snow Leopard on it for the family and decided
Spotlight was usable enough. My kids didn't agree, and begged me to install
Quicksilver. It's easy to use, totally functional, and has even been updated
to work on Snow Leopard. How is it "mostly dead"?

------
nirmal
It appears to be using the spotlight index. I wish it would also allow opening
directories. I often have common filenames in each project directory (i.e.
website1/index.html, website2/index.html). Would be nice to say "open
website1" and have Finder pop up.

Also Large Type, which I think is really useful to people who need to project
something quickly and without record. :)

------
cwp
Visually, it's quite appealing, and it feels snappier than Quicksilver or
Google QSB. I think its grammar is more limited than Quicksilver's though. I
prefer the "direct object, verb, indirect object" structure that Quicksilver
uses over Alfred's "verb, object".

------
spooneybarger
having type open and then the name of files/directories is pretty much a non
starter for me.

------
davidedicillo
Just installed, great so far. I love the shortcuts to the results beside the
first one

------
DXL
Launchy is a similar app for Windows and Linux. It's not super great for
finding and opening files, but it's a great timesaver for opening websites and
applications, especially if you use your keyboard more than your muse (as I
presume most hackers do).

<http://www.launchy.net/>

~~~
Plugawy
Interesting thing is that the latest version of Launchy works on OSX as well.

